# anyone know of a gd&t symbol library



## jryan15 (Feb 2, 2007)

i am looking for a gd&t font or symbol package for excel.  any recommendations would be appreciated.  thanks!


----------



## Scott Huish (Feb 2, 2007)

A Google search for gd&t font came up with all kinds of things.


----------



## jryan15 (Feb 2, 2007)

> A Google search for gd&t font came up with all kinds of things.


i did exactly that before i posted and found a lot of software packages and things that cost $, i was hoping to find a public library.  i was surprised to find that a gd&t search on mrexcel yielded 0 results.

would you mind posting your search string, because i am striking out....


----------



## Scott Huish (Feb 2, 2007)

I looked up
gd&t font

First one that came up was this:
http://verisurf.com/gd&t_font.htm


----------



## jryan15 (Feb 2, 2007)

thanks!  i guess i should have left "excel" out of my search, i didn't see anything like that.  i'll give it a shot.


----------

